# Help Deciding on Used Ariens



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm located in CT and am looking to replace my Toro 824XL with a bigger machine. I've found a few listed in my area and wanted input on the prices. They all appear to be in very good condition. These are all prices that they're listed at

- looks to be a 926LE (926101) for $650

- ST1128LE (924121) for $800

- 11528LE (unsure on model #, says it's from 2006 or 2007) for $775

Any pros\cons to look for? Known issues each one may have had? Thank you!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

All those prices seem way high to me, but I'm in MI, I know the East Coast runs higher. The 926 models had a belt upgrade (went to 2 auger belts, double pto sheave, 2 auger pulleys). Check if the machine has the upgrades. They also had a belt cover leak that was retro fit with a baffle kit fitted to disperse water away from the area. Can't remember if it was specific to Tecumseh engines or Briggs, but think it was only seen on on the Tecumseh models? I have a sticky stored somewhere I'll look around for. Just my opinion, but with those prices for used, I'd just buy a new one and not chase other people's problems or unknown maintenance history. Those prices are basically double what those machines would sell for around me (sell for, not listed for) on CL:eeek: I think those are all Tecumseh engine models also. Tecumseh is no longer around so a potential bargaining point if you indeed want to make an offer on one if it's in particularly good shape?
Found my bookmark..........


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

All of those prices seem high to me..
although! you have two factors that increase price:

1. your location: Add on $100 just for living in the Boston, New York City, Philly, DC corridor, compared to the Great-Lakes or Mid-West.
2. The date, add on $100 for being early winter, the most expensive time of year to buy a snowblower.

with those both factored in, the prices might not be unreasonable.



> looks to be a 926LE (926101) for $650


Made two model years, 2005 and 2006, 11 or 12 years old.
a "Pro series" machine..
Price of a similar model in 2012 was $2,000..This one probably sold for $1,600 or so when new.
So IMO $650 isnt bad, if everything is in good condition.
(and if you really want or need a "Pro series" machine.)



> ST1128LE (924121) for $800


i dont have it listed here:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
but based on the model number, its probably about a 2004.
Probably similar to the Pro series machine above, but from before the 926000 series was created.
No differential though on this one..I would say $800 is definately too high.
Because this one is a LE, but not a DLE, it is not technicalyl a Pro Series machine, just a small step below the Pro series.



> 11528LE (unsure on model #, says it's from 2006 or 2007) for $775


Also a 2004, approx, 924000 series..Same description as the middle machine, above.

These are all quite similar machines! The first one, the 926101, is "Pro series"..
the other two are "nearly Pro" series in specs, but no differential.

I think the 926101 has a differential, but im not 100% sure..I will check.

Prices are probably reasonable, given the age, specs, location and time of year.
Condition and care/maintenance by previous owners are the unknown factors, which are also very important.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

> I think the 926101 has a differential, but im not 100% sure..I will check.


Update..it does *not* have a differential:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00483700_ENG.pdf

Which means all three of these machines are basically the same..

926LE (926101) for $650
9HP, 26" bucket, light, electric start.

ST1128LE (924121) for $800
11HP, 28" bucket, light, electric start.

11528LE (unsure on model #, says it's from 2006 or 2007) for $775
11.5HP, 28" bucket, light, electric start.
its not from 2006 or 2007..its a 2004 at the latest.

These are essentially identical in age and specs..
One is a 926000 series only because its a year or two newer than the others, and it was built after the switch to 926000 series.

Scot


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow thanks for all of the info! I haven't been able to go look at any of them yet in person but may try to soon. Here is a picture of the 11528LE (with no model number yet) if that helps determine an age for it: https://images.craigslist.org/00x0x_jbq7gvklzvC_1200x900.jpg


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know where in CT you are, but would you consider an older Ariens with "real" pro features?

Like new ariens st1028 commercial

It's probably a mid 90s model (924086). Cast iron gearbox, 6-blade impeller, locking differential, and super tall chute.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mryank9 said:


> Wow thanks for all of the info! I haven't been able to go look at any of them yet in person but may try to soon. Here is a picture of the 11528LE (with no model number yet) if that helps determine an age for it: https://images.craigslist.org/00x0x_jbq7gvklzvC_1200x900.jpg


2004, model 924125.

Scot


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

db130 said:


> I don't know where in CT you are, but would you consider an older Ariens with "real" pro features?
> 
> Like new ariens st1028 commercial
> 
> It's probably a mid 90s model (924086). Cast iron gearbox, 6-blade impeller, locking differential, and super tall chute.


Ah, I just contacted him - it sold!


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any thoughts on this one? Price is higher than the others but looks to be a 2013 model. Rebuilt engine worries me though..

https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/5916093321.html


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

These machines all started with a similar price point, there's no real reason they should be that expensive used IF you look at what's available new, IMO. I understand it's a geographic in nature, but new prices are the same all over. The used prices you have going there seem like generator prices after Katrina:eeek:.
Open a HD credit card account and keep some cash in your pocket for stocking stuffers, get a warranty, throw snow into your neighbor's yard and start your own maintenance record. Just my thoughts.
Keep in mind, I am running a '79 Ariens I wouldn't trade for any of those used blowers, but I'd consider this Toro as my neighbor has one. The quick stick is by far the best control on the market, and it throws any snow anywhere without any mods.
Toro 26 in. Powermax 826 OXE Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37781 - The Home Depot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

How far are you from Hudson, MA? PM member Jackmels and see what he has possibly available. He does refurbs on Ariens old iron.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mryank9 said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Price is higher than the others but looks to be a 2013 model. Rebuilt engine worries me though..
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/5916093321.html


2013 = Incorrect.
That style headlight was last used in 2011.

With that light, combined with that model number, it can only be a 2010 or 2011 model 921013, Deluxe 30.
and considering the low serial number, it is most likely a 2010.

Price is higher, for a "lower series" model..
rebuilt engine would worry me too..I would say: pass.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the Plug, JTClays, Got this Pretty Clean ST1032 Has Electric Start, Big 6 Blade Impeller, No Frozen Rakes, Good Overall Condition, $500 Hudson Ma


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i happen to have a few older 24 inch machines for sale, all older ariens 10000 series with newer engines

i have this one with a honda gx200, no differential but has a cast iron gearbox throws great for 275

ariens 196cc 6.5hp 24 inch snowblower LIKE NEW HONDA GX200 ENGINE

i also have one with a differential, cast iron gearbox and a brand new predator 212cc engine for 300, cosmetically speaking nearly mint

ariens 212cc 6.5hp 24 inch snowblower BRAND NEW PREDATOR ENGINE

or i can custom build a 73-74 10000 series without a suicide clutch


they all were tested during the last snow storm and they all perform well, run great, and throw the snow well


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Jackmels! What is the model #?


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I have to be honest, for those prices, I'd rather find a way to buy a new one. Even if you have to steal from your kids piggy bank, or wife's purse!!😉😉😉


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jtclays said:


> These machines all started with a similar price point, there's no real reason they should be that expensive used IF you look at what's available new, IMO. I understand it's a geographic in nature, but new prices are the same all over. The used prices you have going there seem like generator prices after Katrina:eeek:.
> Open a HD credit card account and keep some cash in your pocket for stocking stuffers, get a warranty, throw snow into your neighbor's yard and start your own maintenance record. Just my thoughts.
> Keep in mind,* I am running a '79 Ariens I wouldn't trade for any of those used blowers,* but I'd consider this Toro as my neighbor has one. The quick stick is by far the best control on the market, and it throws any snow anywhere without any mods.
> Toro 26 in. Powermax 826 OXE Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37781 - The Home Depot



im with you im running an 80's st724 it has a 7 hp engine and if you have a good running older blower and put the impeller mod it will throw snow with any of the new stuff.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

43128 said:


> i happen to have a few older 24 inch machines for sale, all older ariens 10000 series with newer engines
> 
> i have this one with a honda gx200, no differential but has a cast iron gearbox throws great for 275
> 
> ...


id be all over that predator powered differential machine for $300 obo !


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

mryank9 said:


> Thanks Jackmels! What is the model #?


924073. No Bullshit Cables or Plastic Parts to Break like the new POS. A True Commercial Machine. Also have an Early 924 series 32" Machine Repowered w/9 hp Tec, and Impeller Seal. Post# 179 in this thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/21721-scored-73-a-18.html


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jtclays said:


> but I'd consider this Toro as my neighbor has one. The quick stick is by far the best control on the market, and it throws any snow anywhere without any mods.
> Toro 26 in. Powermax 826 OXE Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37781 - The Home Depot


HD says that model has power steering without any triggers. Anyone know how this is accomplished ?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> HD says that model has power steering without any triggers. Anyone know how this is accomplished ?


must be some sort of differential.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Toro auto turn differential.

DI 300 | General Transmissions


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

mryank9 said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Price is higher than the others but looks to be a 2013 model. Rebuilt engine worries me though..
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/5916093321.html


Stay away from a fixer up special. Look at the pics. The bucket sides are bent meaning abused in my book.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

all3939 said:


> Stay away from a fixer up special. Look at the pics. The bucket sides are bent meaning abused in my book.


It does sorta look like the sides of the bucket are bent a little bit


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep they look bent to me. Also looks like it was stored outside, look at the fading on the engine


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a great point, didn't even see that earlier. Thank you all again for your help. I keep looking on CL seeing what gets posted, although the $500 1032 that Jackmels looks great too (I'm about 2 hours away)

Also just saw this Husqvarna that's about 3 years old, unsure what the feeling on those are. https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5927382919.html


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

mryank9 said:


> That's a great point, didn't even see that earlier. Thank you all again for your help. I keep looking on CL seeing what gets posted, although the $500 1032 that Jackmels looks great too (I'm about 2 hours away)
> 
> Also just saw this Husqvarna that's about 3 years old, unsure what the feeling on those are. https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5927382919.html


It's similar to this model which is rated at 17.0 ft/lbs torque.
Husqvarna Snow Blowers ST 330P

Husqvarna 1650EXL Review | Garden Dad


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe it was a contractor's machine and it's spent the last years in the back of a pick-up truck all winter long without being tied down. Thus, the sides of the bucket are bent from bouncing around and hitting the lower sides of the bed...

I see this in my neck of the woods all the time - contractors driving around 7 days a week during the winter with snowblowers bouncing 
all around the back of the bed, all untied. It's why the plastic on top of the motor has that strange "good section/bad faded section" blot to it - it's been outside in the winter's sun for years on end in the back of the pick-up. IMO, these types just beat on these engines until they die, thus the reference to the engine rebuild. I believe you should consider everything else inside this machine quiet worn as well- read bearings, gear box etc....


----------

